# Community Mafia Thread



## xenos5 (Dec 24, 2022)

*Have you ever wished to see a mafia game based on a series you like, but you have no desire or the proper know-how to make that game yourself?*
Well this is the thread for you.

*Here's how it works:
VOLUNTEERING

For polling:*
· I will need hosts to volunteer to make games for the series that win each poll.
· So if you would like to participate please tag me and I will add you to the list of volunteering hosts.

*For research and game design.*

· My hopes with this experiment is to increase engagement in this section as I imagine people may be more invested in games they personally voted to happen.
· This will also introduce hosts to new series they might not have checked out otherwise to do research for making games based off them.
· I'd like this to be fun for everyone involved and part of that is helping the hosts who volunteer maintain motivation to get through the material so they can make a game based on it.

*Something to keep in mind:*
I'm /not/ barring any type of series in particular, but to keep in mind if you nominate a 100+ hours tv show, game, manga, etc...
...that it will take that much longer for the host to create the game if a series like that wins the poll.
So you may want to limit it to a /specific/ arc or section of the series you are nominating if it's a longer series.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 24, 2022)

Credit to @pelosi's honkers for their help in formatting the Opening Post.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 24, 2022)

Host Volunteer List:
1. Ekkologix
2. Flower
3. Ratchet
4.
5.

Current Nomations List:
1. Undead Unluck
2. Attack on Titan
3. Buffy the Vampire Slayer
4. Avatar: The Last Air Bender
5. Greek Mythology
x.
x.
x.
x.
x.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 27, 2022)

xenos5 said:


> Host Volunteer List:
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


yes pls im in so hard for this. i wanted to host games for one piece section for awhile

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 27, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> yes pls im in so hard for this. i wanted to host games for one piece section for awhile


Great! I'll add you to the list then.

You can also nominate a series if you'd like.

I think the first poll i'll start somewhere from 5 to 10 series. Depending on how long it takes for this thread to gain some traction.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 27, 2022)

xenos5 said:


> Great! I'll add you to the list then.
> 
> You can also nominate a series if you'd like.
> 
> I think the first poll i'll start somewhere from 5 to 10 series. Depending on how long it takes for this thread to gain some traction.


hmm

those r all nice for mafia games
one piece
JJK
full metal
demon slayer
vinland saga
made in abyss
chainsaw man
AoT
naruto
fairy tail
avatar last airbender
ToG
MHA

tv shows maybe
breaking bad/better call saul
umbrella academy
GoT/house of dragon
the boys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 27, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> hmm
> 
> those r all nice for mafia games
> one piece
> ...


I'm going with one series nomination per person each poll (wouldn't be fair otherwise). So if you've got a series that you haven't seen a game made of yet that you especially want to see made into a game you should narrow it down to that. 

I'll put forward a nomination of my own while i'm at it  . Undead Unluck. It's a fairly underrated newer SJ manga that has some really cool conceptual powers and very strategic fights.

And now that I think of it i'll edit in a "current nominations list" to go with the volunteer list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 27, 2022)

also add me pls


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 27, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> hmm
> 
> those r all nice for mafia games
> one piece
> ...


>no doom patrol


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 27, 2022)

thinking of doing a smallish buffy game 

i need it in my life

especially sewing who gets spike


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 27, 2022)

@Rinoa 

hey lovely 

can we get a section notification and section announcement for this thread? 

 announcement:

```
<img src="same banner in OP mobile hates me dot jpeg"> (use specifically for section announcement) 
<br>
<b>Ever wanted to host a game for a specific series/movie? Need volunteers?</b><br>
 Stop by <b><a href="https://www.fanverse.org/threads/community-mafia-thread.1277465/#post-65304095">this thread</a></b> and let's talk!
```


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 27, 2022)

i forget if HTML is required for both lmao

just wanna make it easier on you


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 27, 2022)

xenos5 said:


> I'm going with one series nomination per person each poll (wouldn't be fair otherwise). So if you've got a series that you haven't seen a game made of yet that you especially want to see made into a game you should narrow it down to that.
> 
> I'll put forward a nomination of my own while i'm at it  . Undead Unluck. It's a fairly underrated newer SJ manga that has some really cool conceptual powers and very strategic fights.
> 
> And now that I think of it i'll edit in a "current nominations list" to go with the volunteer list.


dem hard to just choose one lol

will roll a dice on
1. AoT
2. jjk
3. chainsaw man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 27, 2022)

AoT it is

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 27, 2022)

pelosi's honkers said:


> i forget if HTML is required for both lmao
> 
> just wanna make it easier on you


It is even if different. 
I answered to the OP pm already and will do it , but need to use the htlm how we are currently using, it’s a bit different of what u posted and the notice banner needs to have max x sizes + file sizes and we need to upload to notices. If it’s the same image as the OP i can resize it i was about to use that one or then let me know what is the image you guys want to so i can work on it. Ty Trin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 27, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> It is even if different.
> I answered to the OP pm already and will do it , but need to use the htlm how we are currently using, it’s a bit different of what u posted and the notice banner needs to have max x sizes + file sizes and we need to upload to notices. If it’s the same image as the OP i can resize it or then let me know what is the image you guys want to so i can work on it. Ty Trin


oh lol

what do the dimensions need to be?

on mobile this is harder to do for me, not sure if anyone is up for the task to get it just right

if not, don't worry about the banner

it's the same image in the OP :3


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 27, 2022)

pelosi's honkers said:


> oh lol
> 
> what do the dimensions need to be?
> 
> ...


Nah there’s no problem at all no worries   i am used to resize it do the htlm and place it all time. Just needed to be sure what image you guys want.


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 27, 2022)

<3


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 27, 2022)

@pelosi's honkers


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 27, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> @pelosi's honkers

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 27, 2022)

pelosi's honkers said:


> thinking of doing a smallish buffy game
> 
> i need it in my life
> 
> especially sewing who gets spike





Ekkologix said:


> AoT it is


Aight. Both of your nominations have been added.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 27, 2022)

Going to let global for sometime to call general attention then place it only in the section as i mentioned to @xenos5 earlier today.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Dec 27, 2022)

tysm rin


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 27, 2022)

@Lord Tentei  get shenmue in lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 28, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> @Lord Tentei  get shenmue in lol


I haven't looked at this since we last talked bout it.


----------



## Flower (Dec 28, 2022)

I can host, sure.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 28, 2022)

Flower said:


> I can host, sure.


Nice, Thanks! And is there a series you'd like to nominate?


----------



## Flower (Dec 28, 2022)

xenos5 said:


> Nice, Thanks! And is there a series you'd like to nominate?


Not really. I can make a game out of anything as long as it has a proper wiki page.


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 28, 2022)

Flower said:


> Not really. I can make a game out of anything as long as it has a proper wiki page.


K.


----------



## Psychic (Jan 3, 2023)

Hmmm…I like to nominate Avatar: The Last Airbender. I’m just hype for Netflix’s live action version.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 3, 2023)

Psychic said:


> Hmmm…I like to nominate Avatar: The Last Airbender. I’m just hype for Netflix’s live action version.


Cool! Added.

Since nominations are going pretty slow, I’ll probably start the first poll with just one more nomination.


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 3, 2023)

This thread is actually a great idea

Props to whoever came up with it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Aries (Jan 5, 2023)

I nominate a Greek Mythology Mafia Game

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Psychic (Jan 5, 2023)

Aries said:


> I nominate a Greek Mythology Mafia Game


Ooooooh good one!


----------



## xenos5 (Friday at 12:02 AM)

Alright, that makes 5!

I'll post the first poll sometime tomorrow morning, and give it a week to see which nomination gets the most votes.

I'm setting the poll to require usernames to be entered. So I'd like to ask for everybody who votes to use the same username as they have on this forum. That way when a series wins the poll and gets a sign up thread for its game later on, everyone who participated can be tagged.


----------



## xenos5 -- First Community Mafia Poll! (Friday at 9:09 AM)

@Ekkologix 
@pelosi's honkers 
@Psychic 
@Aries 

I have made the first poll 

Feel free to vote and tag whoever you want to try to get more votes for the series you nominated  . The more participation this gets, the more fun it'll be.


----------



## Ekkologix (Friday at 8:21 PM)

xenos5 said:


> @Ekkologix
> @pelosi's honkers
> @Psychic
> @Aries
> ...


the poll shud be in a thread lol

also what do u think about these community games in another site?


----------



## Psychic (Friday at 8:26 PM)

Sure. Still waiting


Ekkologix said:


> the poll shud be in a thread lol
> 
> also what do u think about these community games in another site?


 Sure, still waiting for you to pm me that site.


----------



## xenos5 (Friday at 8:56 PM)

Ekkologix said:


> the poll shud be in a thread lol


I asked @pelosi's honkers and they recommended an outside polling site, since I don't think there's a way to do multiple polls for the same thread otherwise. Or do you mean, I should make a separate thread for each poll? Cause my concern with that is it would clutter the section a bit.



Ekkologix said:


> also what do u think about these community games in another site?


I do have one other site in mind, but I think it'd need more active members first...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The initials are FLO backwards

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ratchet (Saturday at 5:26 PM)

I volunteer as a Host.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Saturday at 5:37 PM)

Eh, if mods dont want the clutter, they'll merge the posts and threads at worst imo

You can do both


----------



## Ekkologix (Saturday at 5:50 PM)

xenos5 said:


> I asked @pelosi's honkers and they recommended an outside polling site, since I don't think there's a way to do multiple polls for the same thread otherwise. Or do you mean, I should make a separate thread for each poll? Cause my concern with that is it would clutter the section a bit.
> 
> 
> I do have one other site in mind, but I think it'd need more active members first...
> ...


yes FLO is the one im talking about lol


----------



## Psychic (Saturday at 7:19 PM)

Looks like Greek Mythology is winning.


----------



## 青月光 (Saturday at 7:21 PM)

Greek Mythology is a good choice

There's a lot there to make roles interact with each other in unique ways


----------



## Psychic (Saturday at 7:37 PM)

青月光 said:


> Greek Mythology is a good choice
> 
> There's a lot there to make roles interact with each other in unique ways


Everybody wants to get a God role, haha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

